

OkCupid Doesn’t Care How You Find Love, As Long As You Never Ever Use Firefox - superduper33
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2014/03/31/okcupid_urges_members_to_boycott_firefox_because_of_ceo_s_opposition_to.html

======
kirkbackus
Well now, if you really want to stick it to him, you should just disable
JavaScript altogether! Brendan Eich created it after all.

